# Shuttle K45 100W PSU sufficient?



## kidman13 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well I'm builidng a very simple system with the Shuttle K45 barebone and have some question. The system comes with a 100 Watt PSU (which I believe the fine people at Shuttle, after extensive testing, thought was enough). The system will be loaded with a simple CPU (1.6 ghz Pentium 2), and 2Gigs of RAM. I just had one question:

Will this power supply be able to handle one external harddrive and one external dvd-burner?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
Calculator: Please select the "Go Lite" version for the free calculator.
there arent too many systems a 100 watt supply will accommodate...maybe in the tandy days.


----------

